# Porter Cable Router model 155



## clyde78 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have one of these and would like to acquire another one. Anyone out there have one he or she wants to sell?


----------



## jkbogi (Jan 23, 2010)

*Porter Cable 155*

I have a Porter Cable 155 with the fence/guide and the planer attachment. I was just starting to see what it is worth as I would like to sell it. E-mail to [email protected] if interested and I will send photos.


----------



## Letters69 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Hello*



clyde78 said:


> I have one of these and would like to acquire another one. Anyone out there have one he or she wants to sell?


I have a 1961 Porter Cable 155 Router if your interested in buying it then please feel free and E-mail me at [email protected] or give me a call 510-401-4101


----------



## ishmerc (Oct 6, 2011)

*porter cable 155 router*



Letters69 said:


> I have a 1961 Porter Cable 155 Router if your interested in buying it then please feel free and E-mail me at [email protected] or give me a call 510-401-4101


do you still have this router for sale ? If you do can you send me some pic and what you are asking for it .My email [email protected]


----------

